# the best cleanup crew I have.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I was thinking of tearing down one of my shrimp tanks (didn't need it as I moved the blue velvets to the Tibee tank) and when I looked in I saw it had lots of cocopeds/daphnia and some planaria worms too.

I tried fishing out the darn flea things, but it was just to darn hard to catch them, so then I had a brilliant idea.....why not put my Killiefish pair in the tank and see if they might like a snack or two, or four/eighteen etc. 

After some wrangling with them (they are the big type Sunset or something, about 3 inch long) I managed to get them both into this tank, so while I watched them figure out what had just happened some of those flea things swam by....WELL the lights just went on in the Killiefish heads....off they went hunting them down and just having a ball catching and eating them.

I left them in this tank overnight and this am when I looked in....there they were patiently waiting for the snack wagon to come by with MORE of these delicious treats....seems they ran out during the night 

Not a sign of any living thing other than the Killiefish remains in the tank, not even planaria worms (and it had a lot) 

So Im hiring my pair out if anyone needs to clean a tank ( nicknaming them Bonnie and Clyde)  Assassins for hire!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Most fish eat all the little critters in the tank. Problem is that includes baby shrimp. lol. Part of the reason people who come from a fish background and get into shrimp, all of a sudden see the micro life that lives inside a tank without predators and then you see the how did I get this worms or these bugs or my fish tanks never had this problem. Well, they did but the fish ate them. lol.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, that's true...but I still have some baby shrimps in this tank...didn't notice them on the back wall....guess the Assassins will be going back to the big main tank tomorrow while I go fishing for shrimp


----------

